
Show HN: Proxyman – Modify HTTP Request/Response by JavaScript Code with Ease - nghiatran_feels
https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/script
======
nghiatran_feels
Hey, I'm Nghia Tran - Creator of Proxyman
([https://proxyman.io](https://proxyman.io)), which is a native macOS app that
allows you to intercept HTTP/HTTPS traffic from your Macbook, iOS, and Android
devices with ease.

Recently, we have shipped the __Scripting feature __that allows you:

\- Modify the HTTP Request/Response contents (Headers, Method, Host, Path,
Domain, Body, ..) by writing Javascript Code. Imagine that you can do all
advanced tools programmatically by JS Code. 10x faster and more productive.

\- Built-in Addons and Snippet Code for common tasks: Hashing, Base64,
Compression, ...

\- Rewrite the Core v2 with Apple Swift-NIO - high-performance more reliable.

Personally, it's one of the proud features that I've shipped. JavascriptCore
framework enables Proxyman to communicate between the JS code and Swift code.
You can write your own addons and libraries to achieve what Proxyman is
missing.

Hopefully, Proxyman could help our work (developer) becomes easier and has
more time for family and friends. Welcome all feedback

Documentations:

\- Scripting Tool:
[https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/script](https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/script)
\- Addons and Snippet Code: [https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/snippet-
code](https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/snippet-code) \- How to write your
own JS addon: [https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/write-your-own-
addons](https://docs.proxyman.io/scripting/write-your-own-addons)

